# Peppermint oil at 2.5%, too much?



## Patty88 (Nov 11, 2019)

Has anyone here done a pure peppermint oil soap? I recently did a peppermint 2nd distill EO soap at 2.5%. It feels nice on my skin, nice and cooling, smells absolutely wonderful too (strong scent), but I'm kind of wondering if this was too much. Brambleberry's fragrance calculator told me up to 3% was fine but now I'm looking at a few other resources for other scents and noticed a few times that peppermint EO max is listed at 2% of the total weight. I don't have sensitive skin at all and figured I'd put a bit more in vs. less in case it faded. Curious about others experiences. I'm hoping to give it out as gifts, might have my husband and mom test it and see if it's irritating before I give it out on a larger scale. Anyone done it at this percentage without any adverse effects? Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 11, 2019)

I use mine at 5% -6% in soap 1% in lotion. I put a caution note on my soap cautioning not to use peppermint soap on tender body areas, and not on children.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 11, 2019)

Peppermint oil can mess with blood pressure and heart rate at high enough percentages, and it doesn’t take a lot to do it. Just be careful.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 11, 2019)

IFRA usage for my peppermint is 5%. At 5% usage if figured on full batch weight it will be a higher percentage than figuring using just oil weight which I think most soapers use. Soap washes down the drain.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes, the majority of the soap does go down the drain, but some of it is absorbed through the skin. Which is why my skin smells a bit like the fragrance oil, is moisturized a bit from superfatting, etc. 

It doesn’t take much essential peppermint oil to mess with you. Inhaling is the worst, ingestion is second worst, and then skin absorption is not so great either and in soap it’s reasonably safe in smaller quantities.

No fear mongering here, just be aware. If the rate is 5%, don’t go beyond that, and wear gloves.

I use essential peppermint oil in my soaps, and in candy, etc. there is such a thing as moderation and moderation with essential oils is much much lower than what you think it might be.

If a person is using everything with peppermint essential oil in it, their daily intake is going to be higher than just that one bar of soap. Just be aware.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 12, 2019)

Does spearmint have the same affect or is it milder?


----------



## Aromasuzie (Nov 12, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Does spearmint have the same affect or is it milder?


Spearmint doesn't have menthol in it so you won't get any of the cooling effects but the aroma is sweeter, think spearmint candy.  In terms of dilution, the higher the dose the greater chance of irritation to the skin.  As an aromatherapist, some of these claims of how essential oils can affect you can make my eyes roll.  When used topically, skin irritation would be your main worry but the amount your skin would absorb is minimal.   Just as long as you know the risks, go for it, but if gifting to others, just let them know about possible irritation


----------



## Millie (Nov 12, 2019)

I did make a superstrong peppermint soap in my first month of soaping. I still get some blushing requests to repeat it. "That mint soap. The _sensual one." _I think it was 5% but it was too strong for me. I do make a batch of 3% peppermint + 3% eucalyptus that is just right. If it seems too strong to you, you can just give the batch an extra long cure. As the scent fades, so does the tingle.


----------



## Aromasuzie (Nov 12, 2019)

Millie said:


> I did make a superstrong peppermint soap in my first month of soaping. I still get some blushing requests to repeat it. "That mint soap. The _sensual one." _I think it was 5% but it was too strong for me. I do make a batch of 3% peppermint + 3% eucalyptus that is just right. If it seems too strong to you, you can just give the batch an extra long cure. As the scent fades, so does the tingle.



Hi Millie, There's a reason why a lot of those "sensual lubricants" have peppermint in them ; ) 
Mucous membranes are pretty sensitive and there can be a fine line between tingle and burn.  You may have a great "sensual" soap to sell, lol


----------



## SoapSisters (Nov 14, 2019)

While we're on the topic of peppermint . . . Does peppermint EO accelerate trace? I made a batch with it last night and the batter got thick almost immediately. It could be other factors (low water, etc.) but I'm just curious if others experienced that.


----------



## Millie (Nov 14, 2019)

No acceleration at all in my experience.


----------



## dndlyon (Nov 14, 2019)

SoapSisters said:


> While we're on the topic of peppermint . . . Does peppermint EO accelerate trace? I made a batch with it last night and the batter got thick almost immediately. It could be other factors (low water, etc.) but I'm just curious if others experienced that.



I use 2nd distill at 2.5% or less from several different suppliers. I've never had a problem with peppermint oil accelerating trace in my recipes, but I also soap close to room temp a lot of the time.

@Patty88 I sell bars with peppermint oil only in the shreds that I use to make the confetti. It works out to about 1.5% of the total bar weight. While it does smell slightly pepperminty, most people don't get that tingle. Around the holidays I also sell a peppermint soap with the essential oil mixed throughout at about 2.5%. At 2.5% most people get a bit of skin tingle in their sensitive parts. I sell them at events as a "mild peppermint" and a "stronger peppermint" when I have them together. People seem to choose the mild or stronger scents equally...but maybe if I call it a sensual bar 

If you are making as gifts, maybe you can feel them out ahead of time - do they like strong, tingly, sensual peppermint or do they like just a hint of peppermint.


----------



## Millie (Nov 14, 2019)

dndlyon said:


> ts, maybe you can feel them out ahead of time - do they like strong, tingly, sensual peppermint or do they like just a hint of peppermint


And do let us know how that conversation goes


----------



## Keaton (Nov 16, 2019)

Aromasuzie said:


> Spearmint doesn't have menthol in it



It has a good bit less menthol, not lacks menthol


----------



## Nanette (Nov 16, 2019)

Remember that essential oils are "the ancient intelligence of plants" and they are medicinal as well as wonderful smelling..they deserve the greatest of respect.


----------

